# Painting and aluminum foil



## jimmyz (Feb 3, 2016)

I would like to make some blanks with aluminum foil wrapped around the tube (possibly slightly crinkled or with a design), paint the foil, seal the foil?, glue "something" to the foil, and cast it in PR.  My questions are primarily what glue(s) to use, what kind of paint, and what to seal the paint before I cast it.  

My previous experience is turning wood blanks (including segmented with fwood veneer or aluminum), acrylic blanks, and scrolling some patterns in the blank to fill with inlace or PR.  Foil is a new area and I appreciate any help I can get.  Thanks!


----------



## mark james (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Jim.  I'd suggest you consider using the foils that are self-stick:

Foil Tape


View in Gallery

 Have fun!


----------



## papaturner (Feb 3, 2016)

good afternoon Jim. As suggested by mark i use the self adhesive foil and the ones I have painted I used rattle-can paint. I did not use any sort of sealant.
hope this helps and good casting.


----------



## jimmyz (Feb 3, 2016)

Went to the web for information on the self stick aluminum tape, and it says something about printing on the tape.  Is this correct, or does it just look like aluminum foil with glue on the back?


----------



## thewishman (Feb 3, 2016)

This is what I use:

Robot Check


----------



## papaturner (Feb 3, 2016)

jimmyz said:


> Went to the web for information on the self stick aluminum tape, and it says something about printing on the tape.  Is this correct, or does it just look like aluminum foil with glue on the back?



I use the common alum.. tape that the heat & air folks use.


----------



## 79spitfire (Feb 11, 2016)

I found the Aluminum at Home Depot, the copper can be had from some of the stained glass suppliers, it's used for Tiffany style stained glass projects.


----------



## Jimmykoko2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Not to hijack, but what is the tool you use to create the uniformed holes or dots on the tape? Where do you get them? Thanks for sharing. Jim


----------



## nativewooder (Feb 12, 2016)

jimmyz, you seem to be a creative person, so don't stop now, keep the gears turning.  Make each one of your blanks different!  Think like:  lots of pine bark around that can be crushed by hand, glue the foil on the tube, let dry, add another layer of glue, sprinkle on crushed bark, not necessary to completely fill the surface, then finish and turn the blank to see what you have created!


----------



## EdGallop41 (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmykoko2 said:


> Not to hijack, but what is the tool you use to create the uniformed holes or dots on the tape? Where do you get them? Thanks for sharing. Jim



I learned a trick fish carvers use to make scale impressions in wood. Use the handle of a socket wrench to roll out the impression. I haven't done it with foil but do not see why it wouldn't work if you laid it flat on the wood.


----------

